

HTML5 Game Development course starts tomorrow - fragileandys
http://www.udacity.com/overview/Course/cs255/CourseRev/1

======
dbieber
Really excited for this course, but the start date is February 5. Can't wait.

------
fragileandys
I read that wrong, a month from tomorrow

------
brennenHN
Is Udacity making money?

~~~
fragileandys
I have no idea.

------
mtgx
Why not WebGL? I can't imagine you can do all that much with Canvas 2D.

~~~
fragileandys
I've poked around with Three.js, for now I'm more interested in making 2d web
based games.

